# zxfer - transfer everything on ZFS automatically



## carlton_draught (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi,

Today I'm releasing a script zxfer that I've been writing and testing over the last several months in email collaboration with Constantin Gonzalez (link to his blog, Constant Thinking). Constantin is the author of sysutils/zfs-replicate, which zxfer is a fork of. I hope people can try it and give some feedback, let me know of any bugs etc.

Here is a blurb:


> Zxfer is a fork of Constantin Gonzalez's zfs-replicate, with many additional features (80%+ of code is new). In a nutshell, the aim of zxfer is to make backups, restores and transfers on ZFS filesystems able to be done with a single command, while having similar end-to-end assurance of data integrity as the ZFS filesystem itself.
> 
> Features include:
> 
> ...



Edit: To install, see the next post. It's now in ports so manual installation is no longer desirable.

I strongly suspect that if you use ZFS at all, this has potential to make your life a lot easier. Note also that it's BSD licensed.


----------



## carlton_draught (May 17, 2011)

Note that now zxfer has been in ports for a while. If you use ports-mgmt/portmaster, it's a simple matter of typing:
`# portmaster sysutils/zxfer`

Or, if you want to do it manually, do:
`# cd /usr/ports/sysutils/zxfer`
`# make install`


----------

